# Mac SE 30 et les vieux jeux ?



## jlvande (11 Mars 2005)

Je viens de récupérer un Mac SE 30 en super état. il à l'air de bien fonctionner mais le système doit être réinstaller. Le problème étant que je n'ai eu aucune disquette avec ce Mac. Quelqu'un aurait-il les disquettes du sytème 7.5 à me donner (frais d'envoi à ma charge evidemment) ou un contact à m'indiquer ?  En fait, j'envisage d'installer des petits jeux pour mon fils, genre pacman et tous ses amis.

merci


----------



## jhk (11 Mars 2005)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un aurait-il les disquettes du sytème 7.5 à me donner (frais d'envoi à ma charge evidemment) ou un contact à m'indiquer ?


Apple donne le système 7.5.3 en téléchargement. C'est une version qui me laisse un sale souvenir, mais ça peut te sauver la mise temporairement.


----------



## Invité (11 Mars 2005)

Le 7.6.1 passe très bien la-dessus pour peu que tu ais un peu de mémoire (+ de 10 Mo). C'est ce que j'ai sur mon Classic II.


----------



## FANREM (11 Mars 2005)

Je me rappelle qu'à l'époque ou je possedais ce Mac, je jouais a un jeu qui s'appelait Mac Manager qui etait une simulation d'entreprise, et qu'on s'éclatait bien
et puis aussi un truc qui devait s'appeler ou Mac Casino ou on jouait aux machines a sous

C'eest loin mais ca me rappelle de bons souvenirs, peut etre est ce que j'en ai gardé des copies quelque part


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Mars 2005)

je crois que c'est 7.5.5 la version d'os maxi pour le SE/30...

Le mien tourne toujours (   ) en 7.5.3... je n'ai jamais eu de probléme avec ce systéme...


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2005)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> Le 7.6.1 passe très bien la-dessus pour peu que tu ais un peu de mémoire (+ de 10 Mo). C'est ce que j'ai sur mon Classic II.



Tu es sûr ? Tu as un classic II ou un color classic II ?
A priori, le SE30 accepte jusqu'au 7.5.5.

Comme te l'a dit Fabien, tu peux télécharger le 7.5.3 chez apple et, si tu veux la maj 7.5.3 -> 7.5.5. Même si les systèmes 7.5 ont, c'est un euphémisme, une mauvaise réputation ; ça ne marche pas forcément mal, en particulier, à mon goût la 7.5.5.

Dans le cas du SE30, il te faut en plus récupérer, je n'ai pas les liens sous la main, l'extension "mode32" qui te permet de dépasser les 8 Mo de RAM (la ROM du SE30 n'était pas "32 bits clean" mais avec mode32, on peut monter à 128 Mo à condition de trouver les barrettes.

Sinon, le SE30 était une bécane fabuleuse. Le mien est en Lozère mais fonctionne toujours nickel quand je l'allume (il est de 89).


----------



## Invité (12 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr ? Tu as un classic II ou un color classic II ?.


Oui, oui affirmatif pour le 7.6.1 sur mon Classic II, je viens de vérifier.
Mais effectivement j'ai regardé Là et c'est 7.5.5 maxi pour le SE/30  :rose:


----------



## jhk (12 Mars 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas du SE30, il te faut en plus récupérer, je n'ai pas les liens sous la main, l'extension "mode32" qui te permet de dépasser les 8 Mo de RAM (la ROM du SE30 n'était pas "32 bits clean" mais avec mode32, on peut monter à 128 Mo à condition de trouver les barrettes.


 Exact. Tu pourras trouver cette extension magique au Grenier du Mac, ainsi que des jeux en abandonware (liens dans l'accueil du GdM). L'abandonware n'est pas très "légal" ... Le SE/30 ... Le premier Mac à la maison. Mon père y avait adjoint une carte Micron -> 256 niveaux de gris sur l'écran interne :style: !!! L'écran du SE/30, et des autres compacts de l'époque, étaient très bons, très confortables. Je n'ai retrouvé le même confort qu'avec les écrans LCD.


----------



## jlvande (12 Mars 2005)

Merci pour toutes ces infos. donc, il faut que je récupére un lecteur de disquette pour y copier le 7.5 et des broutilles pour retrouver la jeunesse de mon Mac SE30. Il va falloir aussi que je fasse des recherches pour trouver des jeux qui tournent sur cette bécane. Vous avez d'autres infos concernant les anciens jeux sur Mac.

Si vous avez au fond de vos tiroirs les disquettes système 7.5?, je suis preneur.

Encore merci !


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Mars 2005)

jlvandeIl va falloir aussi que je fasse des recherches pour trouver des jeux qui tournent sur cette bécane.[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> Lemmings, splendide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2005)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour toutes ces infos. donc, il faut que je récupére un lecteur de disquette pour y copier le 7.5 et des broutilles pour retrouver la jeunesse de mon Mac SE30. Il va falloir aussi que je fasse des recherches pour trouver des jeux qui tournent sur cette bécane. Vous avez d'autres infos concernant les anciens jeux sur Mac.
> 
> Si vous avez au fond de vos tiroirs les disquettes système 7.5?, je suis preneur.
> 
> Encore merci !



Pour les vieux jeux, tu les trouveras aussi au "Grenier du Mac". Pour le système, le 7.5.5 est très bien sur ce Mac, mais malheureusement, la versions 7.5.3 en téléchargement libre chez Apple nécessite un lecteur de CD, ce n'est pas une version disquette. Par contre, je crois que la mise à jour 7.5.5 elle peut être mise sur disquette.

Pour les jeux, la plupart tournent sous 7.1, et lui est en images disquettes sur le site d'Apple.

NOTE Pour LCM : Le système max pour un 68030 doit être le 7.6.1 ou le 8.0, je ne me souviens plus, pais pas le 7.5.5

EDIT : A la réflexion, LCM avait peut-être bien raison, le mien était en 7.6.1, mais de mémoire, il avait fallu pas mal bidouiller pour parvenir à l'installer.


----------

